# 3 yo Alpine Wether for Sale- SE WY



## wildlifer24 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a 3 yo old wether for sale, purebred Alpine, disbudded. My intent was to start him packing. He's friendly and loves people--comes up for head scratches and likes to lean on you. He was a bottle baby, well imprinted on people, from CAE free herd. I started taking him for walks this summer, but never got to the mountains. I suspect he'll do great. I generally lead him without a lead, he's still getting used to a halter, but wears a collar. I was starting to get him used to the saddle, but hasn't really carried weight yet. Last time I checked, his estimated weight was around 220, but he could be a bit bigger than that. He was purchased as a companion for my doe when I first got into goats, and was slated for sale once we got more does, but in the end we just couldn't get rid of him. I hate to sell him now, but we're moving to a place with less acreage, and I can't keep everyone due to space constraints and economics. He's a sweetheart and great around kids. I've had kids on his back and he doesn't even flinch. He's super friendly and sweet. My husband even likes him..and he isn't a goat person. I'm asking $200, but will consider reasonable offers. I can help transport within a reasonable distance of Laramie, WY.

This is the best pic of Appa that I could find at the moment. Willing to send additional photos to interested parties.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

So hypothetically, how far would you go to meet someone from SLC?


----------



## wildlifer24 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hypothetically, probably Rawlins, but maybe farther depending on the timing. I may also be able to arrange some alternative transport via friends, but can't guarantee that at this time. Depends on how serious the offer of purchase is before I start calling in favors.


----------



## wildlifer24 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Sold*

Appa has been sold. Thanks for everyone's interest! (I spaced posting an update when he was sold....sorry for the delay)


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Please keep me as a backup.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey Charlie, how's the new goat doing?


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Did this goat find a new home yet????


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes. I know because when I went to pull the trigger, they said he was already taken by someone more local (


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Dang...too bad. I drove right through Laramie like 2-3 days later...I would love to have picked him up and brought him home to my crew. I am looking for two more 2.5-4 year old hornless...but they have to be the right ones.


----------

